# How long did it take to sell your GTR?



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I bored and I was thinking, how long does it take to sell a GTR? There are a few that have been for sale for ages. 

I know there are many variables, this poll is just a rough idea.


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Money is also a big factor today when buying / selling a gtr


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Its hard to put a time on it mate

Anyway i spent a while looking at GTR's before i brought mine. 

There are plenty of crap cars out there! 

The same one's seem to be for sale many months and even a year or so later, I guess the good ones sell pretty fast. Then you have the top cars that can also take a while to sell but again i 'guess' because the right buyer needs to come along that will pay the extra few £££ for a mint or well built example. 

Me personally i held out to find the correct car. I was lucky to have a good budget to start with so i started by looking at the cheaper cars with a idea of restoring them but soon learnt that getting a bargain for 'cheap' would not work out so cheap in the end and ended up looking further up the price range to find my ideal car. 


Basically my point is the bargains sell quick but they are rare!

The cheap cars dont really sell! 

The expensive cars sell but to only selected buyers!


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

In a very sad way if you look at it... most GTR is a bargain.

Cars that have been properly build and look after can easily cost double to triple the amount of the asking price... 
However, because they are a specialist car... they are very difficult to sell.


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

Nocturnal said:


> In a very sad way if you look at it... most GTR is a bargain.
> 
> Cars that have been properly build and look after can easily cost double to triple the amount of the asking price...
> However, because they are a specialist car... they are very difficult to sell.



I 100% agree & never a truer word spoken Nocturnal...

I truley believe that untill you've actuely built a high spec GTR or any other performance car for that matter, people just have no real idea of the £££ & time involved to do it properly... 

& the cost of mantaining it after to a high standard... (il come back to this point)

But yet all to offen we see big spec GTR's for sale at stupidly low price's compaired to there initial build cost's... it beggers belife... But its what people are willing to lose... Why..??

Mantanince: I think alot of people dont realise this bit, they build the car & think thats the expence over... Except they couldnt be more wrong, Because GTR's cost money & they like it alot...

So reality kicks in & the realisation that "This is expensive & im in a bit over my head" & so the car is put up for sale at a reasonable price in built GTR term's... Then the price is lowered & lowered again & again for a quick sale to get out of it... & so the prices get dragged down & down because people remember the big spec car that sold for peanut's....

& so we all suffer... & well priced GTR's in reletive terms take forever to sell never mind them being a specialist car for a certain kind of buyer in the 1st place...

Sad but true...

Ohh yeah, Then there's the recession....:chairshot


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

My, my...the last post there reminds me of a post in the R35 section where folks were wetting themselves over residuals.
Cars are cars and they (generally) will all depreciate at greater or lesser degrees. I learned the lesson MANY moons ago that you will NEVER get back anywhere near the amount of money you put into a car. Bottom line is...you want to tune/modify a car then be prepared to lose the money you spend. You want to protect residuals and lose the LEAST amount of money, then keep it std.
Obviously you could mod a car then return it back to std for selling and sell the parts separately but for most, thats just too much hassle.

As has been said, once you start buying into niche markets then you are only going to attract niche buyers when selling time comes. Its sad but true that unless you cannot afford to lose the money then you should be buying something sub £1K.

TT


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Sold mine recently within a week and could have sold it five time over. Presented the advert well, priced it well, not too cheap but not too expensive. In my view and i may be byast but the car was mint and i think there is a fairly large market for truly cherished mint examples and you can tell which ones are. Its still on pistonheads as sold if you wanted to check the advert out. Nissan : Rare Series 3 R33 GTR
You can tell pretty much everything from an advert i think.

David-R's old R32 purchased from Newera was a very typical example i can think of. sold for around 15k im guessing with some very very nice upgrades but not pushing huge power.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Wills_GunR33 said:


> Sold mine recently within a week and could have sold it five time over. Presented the advert well, priced it well, not too cheap but not too expensive. In my view and i may be byast but the car was mint and i think there is a fairly large market for truly cherished mint examples and you can tell which ones are. Its still on pistonheads as sold if you wanted to check the advert out. Nissan : Rare Series 3 R33 GTR
> You can tell pretty much everything from an advert i think.
> 
> David-R's old R32 purchased from Newera was a very typical example i can think of. sold for around 15k im guessing with some very very nice upgrades but not pushing huge power.



its all about condition & quality.

you see so many on here with "il upload pics later" or really grainy pictures or unwashed/waxed cars

bits missing or bodged, then topped off with ebay style bodykits and mods, with the word "mint" in the title.

GT-Rs are on the whole hard to sell (33s in the main) because there are so many of them

HOWEVER

if you get a really nice condition, low mileage 33 (Or any other GTR) it will sell.

people are unrealistic about what they want back on a car thats been modified, having had a full engine build etc. most buyers have no idea the true cost of some of the components etc 

however all they want is a car that pushes 500bhp nicely, what they are buying is just a car that someones tuned, not giving the money for the car and the engine itself.

there are exceptions to this Rule, however depending on the quality of the car.

There are alot of cheap dirty examples in the UK, which does bring down the price.

The 34 i had , took 1 PM, no test drive or inspection for it to be sold, within a couple of hours of notification to only one person it was for sale. Money arrived promptly and was a good sale for me to move on.

reason i strongly believe is that its was in tip top condition, not raecd or dented and sensible mods which were genuine items, and it was never skimped on.

Genuine buyers of nice GT-Rs are out there, however buyers constantly "bumping" their threads, or just not doing the basics doesnt help


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

I guess another problem is just general lack of knowledge about the GTR.

Too often I see advert with "Big Power GTR: 700+ BHP"
Then you read the advert and it have forge engine and a old turbo, not dynoed, not mapped, "COULD" do 700bhp with a new ECU and injectors... blah blah blah.

Very rare do I see a 700bhp car for sale with a dyno to show!

Then people don't realize about all the other parts that goes with a big power GTR also.
700bhp engine, how long will the standard gearbox last with triple plate clutch?

Around 550bhp is pretty easy to get to on a GTR.
What people don't understand is once you get over the 600bhp mark... things get exponentially more expensive!
A 650bhp car may only have 100bhp more, but it is probably double the price of a 550bhp build.
Tip over the 700bhp mark and things get even more expensive!!!

Nice, Mint, Fairly standard car will always find a buyer looking for a good car.
And the Junk for sale cheap will always find a unsuspecting buyer looking for a bargain.

It is the half finish project, or the extremely big build with a price tag to match that are difficult to sale.


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

:clap:
Very very true indeed, Matt youve hit the nail on the head. Perfect and totally agree with you on every level.

Only thing i disagree with is why i wasnt the one you made the call too about your 34. 
Or am i now in line to purchase your new 34 from you :chuckle:


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

Shifted mine in around 8 weeks, but had to reduce the price to a point where people just could not refuse.

The lack of knowledge demonstrated by 90% of shoppers for big power R33 was shocking and quite frankly sad. The obsession with big horsepower was simply ludicrous.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Another factor in this maybe that people are wary of buying a car that has just had its engine re-built or, if you're unlucky, may need a re-build straight after you buy it?

If you wanted to buy a Skyline and saw some of the threads on here, it may just put you off buying a potential money pit.

With comments like the one below, it's easy to see what could put some people off........



Fuggles said:


> Not so much *Yes/No*. More.... *how many times*?


As has been said, the good ones at the right price will always sell reasonably quickly but the doggy ones, the bump, bump, bump threads must tell you something.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

people number chase for BHP figures and dont go on , oh its got genuine JDM wheels, nice muffler, interior is super clean etc

all they want is "how fast it go" and whats the bhp

sad really


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

jae said:


> Shifted mine in around 8 weeks, but had to reduce the price to a point where people just could not refuse.
> 
> The lack of knowledge demonstrated by 90% of shoppers for big power R33 was shocking and quite frankly sad. The obsession with big horsepower was simply ludicrous.


Your R33 was the bargain of the century, forgot what it went for but it was so silly I was practically ringing my bank manager up!!! :runaway:



matty32 said:


> people number chase for BHP figures and dont go on , oh its got genuine JDM wheels, nice muffler, interior is super clean etc
> 
> all they want is "how fast it go" and whats the bhp
> 
> sad really


You say that... then when they see the price tag and go... WHAT?

The way I see it, nice clean car always will sell to a sensible owners looking for a clean car. 
Most "fast" car will be hard to sell because the potential owners interested are dreamers... 
If they have work with big power cars before, they will know how much it cost and the first thing to look out for is how clean is the car, not how fast can it be.

700 BHP with blown gearbox or turbo = 0 Wheel Horsepower! :flame:


----------



## xoithitquay (Nov 10, 2010)

I've been looking at making a rear diffuser for a while but the tank and the rear silencer are the problem. Side pipe will get around the silencer issue but could make it too loud for track use (at least over here) but I can't see a way of getting around the tank issue without going for a boot mounted tank.


----------



## lofa (Dec 20, 2009)

I think they have been overimported. That has lowered its status as a special car. Now its just an old ordinary car for many people. Maybe the Godzilla (R32 GTR, with its amazing racing history)) will return its cult status in the future, when all the crappy cars are in the scrapyard.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

xoithitquay said:


> I've been looking at making a rear diffuser for a while but the tank and the rear silencer are the problem. Side pipe will get around the silencer issue but could make it too loud for track use (at least over here) but I can't see a way of getting around the tank issue without going for a boot mounted tank.


Not quite what this thread is about though, is it?


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

xoithitquay said:


> I've been looking at making a rear diffuser for a while but the tank and the rear silencer are the problem. Side pipe will get around the silencer issue but could make it too loud for track use (at least over here) but I can't see a way of getting around the tank issue without going for a boot mounted tank.


PMSL...

Wrong thread mate...you need this one

TT


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

lofa said:


> I think they have been overimported. That has lowered its status as a special car.




That could work both ways tho. When i first looked at skylines and realised how rare they are i was worried that i would struggle to get parts. It almost put me off, Where would i get them from etc! 

It was not untill i started doing research that i realised that parts are easy to come by. 

Most people wont do the research.


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

mattysupra said:


> It was not untill i started doing research that i realised that parts are easy to come by.
> 
> Most people wont do the research.


at a premium! which makes restorations less attractive even if you have the knowledge and labor to put into it...

i too was looking for a cheap car i can work on for a while but then i wouldnt know where to start when i see simple parts costing a boat load of money.

now i dont even know what im looking for in a gtr anymore :chairshot


----------



## danny-scott2308 (Sep 8, 2010)

*???*



xoithitquay said:


> I've been looking at making a rear diffuser for a while but the tank and the rear silencer are the problem. Side pipe will get around the silencer issue but could make it too loud for track use (at least over here) but I can't see a way of getting around the tank issue without going for a boot mounted tank.


just wondering where this came into this thread lol:nervous:


----------

